

Ask HN: Has traffic exploded today since reddit went down? - monochromatic

I don't know about most of you, but I use both reddit and HN on a regular basis. I find myself visiting HN more often today to get my fix. Just wondering how big this effect is.
======
AmberShah
You know I like HN and reddit and other things but ever since reddit has been
down all I can do is keep hitting refresh going, oh noooooes, please come
back....

It's the whole denial makes you want it more thing.

------
ahknight
Pretty big.

